
The Official PlayStation App Coming Soon To iPhone And Android - phalien
http://blog.eu.playstation.com/2010/12/16/the-official-playstation-app-coming-soon-to-iphone-and-android-handsets/
======
DupDetector
Submitted yesterday, to a thunderous silence:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2013358>

